# Meet the New Guy!



## Zenia (Dec 3, 2010)

Firstly, Pepper is NOT pregnant! yaaaaaaay!!! Dodged a bullet there! So I felt like I could take on this guy that was advertised on Kijiji. Girl bred two of her rats together who both happened to carry a recessive hairless gene (she didn't know anything really about their histories ) and got a few hairless out of the litter. She advertised two girls and one boy, so I got the boy... didn't give her money though.









Meet Harry!!









Oops. Now he is shy! 

That is all I could get out of him for pictures at the moment. He is 6 weeks old (but is a little small, as I have found hairless to be) and still has a bunch of white (and what appears to be orange-y) fuzz still, but I know that will be lost eventually.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

I wonder if there is something to that. My mom's hairless buck is smaller than her two does. However, she used to have a hairless doe who was rather large and was built like a buck.


----------



## archie (Jan 23, 2011)

AWWWW... he is so sweet!


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

aww. his ears are twice the size of his head, Bless him ッ ッ ッ ッ ッ


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like he's hiding behind the blanket in the second shot. Hope he get bolder soon. He's sure is a cute little guy.


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

LOVE Harry's ears ;D


----------

